
New Facebook Campus Won’t Get a Cafeteria, Thanks to Mountain View, CA - raleighm
https://www.eater.com/2018/7/23/17603424/facebook-mountain-view-ca-free-cafeteria-ban
======
Nasrudith
Weren't they previously complaining about their /presence/ in local
restaurants before? The whole thing strikes me as foolish and entitled - as
always there is no such thing as a right to a business model.

------
masonic
It's easily dodged. They could open restaurants to the public, charge
exorbitant prices to the public, and comp employee meals.

